# Help with concealer for dark cirkles and fine lines/wrinkles under eye



## lulillan (Feb 16, 2012)

I need help with my under eye circles. I don't have huge eye bags but the area under my eyes are a bit dark/blue. I also have fine lines and wrinkles under my eyes so most concealers are just too dry and makes the fine lines look worse! Or they are too moisturizing and get stuck in those lines and looks crazy. I don't want to add any powder on top because it gets just too dry for me.

I have a good eyecream and serum so my eye area is well taken care of I just need a good concealer for a bit more "mature skin".

Right now I am using Sensai Kanebo concealer brush. It's OK but it will dry up in the lines during the day.


----------



## nukacola (Feb 16, 2012)

I'd recommend you to use a liquid concealer if you find others too dry. E.L.F do a good one in their Studio line (Undereye Concealer &amp; Highlighter) and it's very cheap. Always remember to set your concealer with powder to avoid it settling into fine lines...  E.L.F's HD powder is perfect for setting concealer as it reduces the appearance of lines/wrinkles  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> HTH


----------



## CoverGirl (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm young and have the same problem. (I'm not quite sure why, maybe because my dark circles are so severe that I have to apply some concealers heavily to get enough coverage.) Dior's Nude Skin Perfecting Hydrating concealer works really well for me. It's $30, but for me it's 100% worth it. I recommend trying that, and be sure to apply it lightly.


----------



## Tulipp (Feb 18, 2012)

You should try Maybelline Instant Age Rewind Concealer 
I think it works really really well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## william55623 (Feb 18, 2012)

Pls try MAC.  ^S^


----------



## ladygrey (Feb 18, 2012)

I love the Laura Mercier secret concealer. I have awful dark circles, and it really helps hide them.


----------



## lulillan (Feb 18, 2012)

Thank you all for your suggestions!

I will try ELF, I have never tried any of their stuff and if it works great it's very good price.

Dior's sounds great too. It's a bit more expensive though and that really doesn't bother me if the stuff is good.

I have been interested to try the Age Rewind by Maybelline but I can't find it anywhere here in Sweden so we probably don't have it here (we have the foundation though).

I have tried It cosmetics, MAC, The Balm, YSL, and so on... Sometimes the formula is great but then the coverage is not good enough or too dark/wrong color for me. So it feels like an endless search. With age it's even harder. Any product I put under my eyes just makes my fine lines and wrinkles look 100 times worse...


----------



## CoverGirl (Feb 18, 2012)

So cool that you live in Sweden! Do you have Sephora stores there? You can go try different products before splurging on one, that's what I did.

A friend of mine uses a lot of ELF, and her makeup is gorgeous. I hope you find what you need somewhere lulillian.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lulillan (Feb 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CoverGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So cool that you live in Sweden! Do you have Sephora stores there? You can go try different products before splurging on one, that's what I did.
> 
> A friend of mine uses a lot of ELF, and her makeup is gorgeous. I hope you find what you need somewhere lulillian.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



No we don't have Sephora stores over here, too bad. We have other stores where it's possible to try different products but I really need to try something out for a longer time or togheter with other stuff to really see the results. But I have learned what kind of formula that works best for me now. It's not to thick, and not the ones that dries matte, and not too shiny/thin.


----------



## rojashan (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi, I also have the same problem... have you find a product yet? May I know the name so that I can try it out as well. I am currently using Laura Mercier Secret Camouflage but the result is still the same.


----------



## cursom (Mar 7, 2012)

I really like Ben Nye's concealers and they have alot of shades. Hard Candy's concealer is good too.


----------



## yoru (Mar 8, 2012)

http://www.etsy.com/listing/81172547/sample-creamy-undereye-concealer

I love the concealers from Performance Colors in Etsy! Very creamy and light texture, but not too thin, you may like it!. Tiffany is the seller and she offers her samples for $1, you can convo her for more details (i.e. shades, suggestions) She made it to cover up circles and fine lines. I have horrible dark circles and it works well on me with a natural finish The sample is generous too, I use it 4-5 days a week since January and there's still a lot there lol


----------



## calexxia (Mar 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lulillan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> No we don't have Sephora stores over here, too bad. We have other stores where it's possible to try different products but I really need to try something out for a longer time or togheter with other stuff to really see the results. But I have learned what kind of formula that works best for me now. It's not to thick, and not the ones that dries matte, and not too shiny/thin.


OOOH, that's a shame that there is no Sephora in Sweden. The first physical Sephora I went to was in Luxembourg, so I thought they were more prevalent in Europe than I guess they actually are?


----------



## swedgal (Mar 8, 2012)

@lullilan

I also have problem with heredutary dark circles that can become more prominent from time to time, I have tried all sort of concealer but they never really helped. What seems to work better for me is a corrector, I have the one from Bobbi Brown and use it in the area that is darkets then blend with my finger and set it with Bare Minerals summer bisque. I works quite well and you can see the difference but I cannot say that  my dark circles are totally gone. Hope it helps!

P.S. I am a fellow Swed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and I wish we had Sephora here!


----------



## lcarter129 (May 9, 2012)

I have bought 2 of these undereye concealer and niether one of them will open and nothing comes out.


----------



## studiomakeup (May 9, 2012)

You may need to use more than one to achieve the finish you want, but the most important thing is the orange, it cuts the blue under the eye. I use many things, a peachy lipstick, an orange cream cheek color or a cream lining color from Ben Nye all of these should be mixed with concealer, but not evenly. apply with a brush and taped at with a finger tip and tip of a sponge with a small amount of your foundation on it. You should set it to keep it from gathering in the creases, however use a no color powder, the pigment in powder adds bulk and changes the color,then use a little water to return the skins reflective quality.

There are a number of products that will tighten the skin, No Lines is one that has worked for me or the tried and true Prepration H ointment apply let set 20 min and tissue off then apply makeup.


----------



## juicyFruit85 (May 10, 2012)

I use mac pro-longwear concealer mixed with a little bit of my foundation (concealer is a bit too dark but I don't like the ultra bright eyed 2-3 shades lighter concealer look). I just tap a little of that mixure under my eyes and blend by bouncing the pointed end of the beauty blender. No brush has ever worked as well for blending under eye makeup than the beauty blender for me. I use a small fluffy brush to lightly dust some MAC skinfinish natural to set it.

I'm going to try the smashbox concealer next.


----------



## taraxoxo (Jun 28, 2012)

For dark circles you can use the Garnier Roll on  for anti dark circles. Some benefit concealers like erase paste. Also, the maybelline age rewind is quite good aswell.


----------



## TailgateJuliet (Jul 13, 2012)

I've been using one of the Graftobian HD foundation palettes and I really like; I have natural dark circles and fine lines.  For my purse I throw a Covergirl Smoothers concealer for touch-ups, it also works really well!


----------



## Elizabethhh (Mar 5, 2013)

I do not have this type of problem but you may try Olay's Pro-x eye treatment. Although this product is pricier than all its other eye creams and serums but works really well. I saw some of my friends have sleeping problem and suffer this type of problem occasionally. But when they sleep well then this problems disappears automatically.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tulipp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You should try Maybelline Instant Age Rewind Concealer
> 
> I think it works really really well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


YES! This is what I use and it's just amazing! My skin is so fair though, that I just use the Brightener color as the concealer. It lasts forever, doesn't dry out, smudge, crease or fade during use and it's a great formula when applying.


----------



## LisaF1163 (Mar 5, 2013)

I've been using It Cosmetics "Bye Bye Undereye" concealer, and it works really well.  Plus, you only need the teensiest dab - I can't imagine ever running out of this stuff!  It has some nice brightening properties too.  I got it on QVC, but you can also get it on their website (http://www.itcosmetics.com) or on Beauty.com.


----------



## suenotto (Mar 8, 2013)

I have the same, a bit of darkening, some lines, dryness and crepiness under the eye. I've tried lots of concealers (MUFE, Smashbox, Tarte, Bare Minerals, Lorac, and others) but they all make my eyes look worse (either the lines look worse or you can see flakiness or both). I have given up on concealer but I have found that Tarte Maracuja C eye brightener and Smashbox hydrating undereye primer both seem to moisturize and brighten so I've been using those.


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Mar 10, 2013)

I've been using the Origins GinZing, which brightens the undereye area. Then I put on Smashbox Hydrating Undereye Primer with Laura Mercier Secret Concealer in shade 1 (it's peach to cancel out the blue of my undereye area) and top it with the Tarte finishing powder. If I don't set it, it creases REALLY bad pretty quickly. I've tried so many concealers and the LM one is the only one that works. All the MUAs at stores are always surprised when I show them the concealer I use.... then they try it on my face and it's amazing! It's a very strange color, but works wonders on my porcelain skin with dark circles.


----------

